# Trimmers: Bike Handle or Loop



## country53 (May 15, 2008)

I know regulations require a "bike handle" and other things when using a saw blade, but other than that,

What is everyone's handle of choice on their trimmers, and how do they like them?


----------



## 2manytoys4me (May 15, 2008)

i have a stihl fs90r with brushcutter trimmer head and polesaw head. it came with loop handle but i had an old homelite brushcutter that had a J type handle so i swithed them out. works real well for me, and is safer to use.


----------



## skid row (May 15, 2008)

country53 said:


> I know regulations require a "bike handle" and other things when using a saw blade, but other than that,
> 
> What is everyone's handle of choice on their trimmers, and how do they like them?



I run a stihl fs85 with a loop handle with a saw blade. Not to bad to control if ya watch what your doing and take it easy. Bike handles are alot safer and have more control.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 15, 2008)

Bike handles are easier to use and with a harness you can use one a long time without getting tired. I personally find the loop handles a little more controlable around flower beds a shrubs. But if you have a lot of work the harness a bike handle is the way to go.


----------



## COLD_IRON (May 15, 2008)

Wow you should ask. I just got done using my trimmers for 9 hours.

I use both a bike and a loop handle. The bike I use for broad areas and extended run times. The loop I use mainly for trimming ditches ie compound curves and cleaning up small areas. I also like to run different setups on them as well, my FS80 I only run string on, and I alternate string/blade setups as needed with my FS130.


----------



## ScoutmasterRick (May 16, 2008)

My dad and I both have FS250's. His has the loop handle, and mine has the bike handles. After using both my preference would the loop if I was going to use it primarily as a string trimmer, but I would definitely want the bike handles if I was going to be using the blades most of the time.


----------



## Fastcast (May 16, 2008)

Bike handle all the way for me! Except a quick jog around the house and trees, than maybe a loop would be the ticket.

If you're clearing anything substantial and/or using a blade the bike handle rules.


----------



## maico490 (May 16, 2008)

Posted this yesterday on another trimmer (strimmers in the UK) question:



I use either a FS450 or FS480 at work for several hundred hours a year. They are both overpowered for blade work but come into their own for strimming the mature grass and weeds we seen to end up cutting all the time for the local water authority. I couldn't imagine cutting without bike handles and find no problems with awkward contours or slopes. They both have the full "comfort" harnesses and are virtually impossible to use without. Properly adjusted the job is so much easier with the harness as all you are doing is steering without supporting any weight on your arms. For what it is worth the 480 is slightly more powerful but a lot harder on fuel which is a PITA when you get away from where you left the fuel.
What I would say about using any strimmer is wear good eye protection. We use chainsaw helmets with metal mesh screens and safety glasses underneath.After a few hours cutting you can hardly see through the glasses for the splatter which has got through the screens. Also you have to be really careful with stone chippings as I've seen them go a good 50ft with disastrous results if there happens to be a window in the way!
It always makes me cringe when I see homeowners using strimmers in shorts and sandals with nothing more than a squint for eye protection.


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 16, 2008)

maico490 said:


> Posted this yesterday on another trimmer (strimmers in the UK) question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great post! Bike handles all the way!
If you need to do awkward bits where the loop handles are better i just use the strimmer left handed, By holding the shaft with the left hand and working the throttle with the right.
I will give you that this only works if the strimmer doesnt have the big heavy anti vibe handle.
I find the fs250 has way too much power for any blade work i do, I have thought about welding 4 combine blades onto the original blade to make it work a little harder, But have resisted so far!


----------



## The Lorax (May 17, 2008)

Your point about safety gear is well made, I use a metal chainsaw screen and safety glasses too, the first time that you hit a slug you will find that you need glasses!
I remember seeing a MKII VW golf with a shattered rear quarterlight, I asked my buddy what happeened and he said as he was strimming he hit a snail, the snail flew 30 ft and hit the window which did not break.
when he finished an hour or so later he ame back and it was all crazed.
Things seem to get flicked with the string more so than the steel tri-heads.


----------



## Brmorgan (May 17, 2008)

I personally find the wide handles with the harness much nicer if you're doing large areas of fairly flat work or with a sawblade. For trimming around flowerbeds or buildings or uneven hillside work, I find a loop handle and shorter trimmer MUCH easier to use. My brother runs a yard maintenance business, and I worked a couple summers with a different company a few years ago, and I've spent ample time with both. It's just harder to get the business end of a long, straight-shafted model up in the air in front of you on rough terrain because it's so much farther ahead.


----------



## SawTroll (May 17, 2008)

Bike handles all the way, except for the really small ones, used for light grass trimming only.


----------



## Bakemono (May 17, 2008)

Ive got a Honda HHT25S with a loop handle. I personally dont care for the bike handle trimmers, but I can see why some people like them. They seem to give you more control the the trimmer because you have more leverage.
I dont like using the shoulder strap, and thats why I prefer a loop handle better.


----------



## Kogafortwo (May 17, 2008)

The Lorax said:


> Your point about safety gear is well made, I use a metal chainsaw screen and safety glasses too, the first time that you hit a slug you will find that you need glasses!
> I remember seeing a MKII VW golf with a shattered rear quarterlight, I asked my buddy what happeened and he said as he was strimming he hit a snail, the snail flew 30 ft and hit the window which did not break.
> when he finished an hour or so later he ame back and it was all crazed.
> Things seem to get flicked with the string more so than the steel tri-heads.



Ditto here - had to replace a side window in the Jeep from flinging bits with the string trimmer. This never happens to my neighbors, but they all run little Ryobis & Weedeaters & such. Must be a power thing.


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 18, 2008)

The Lorax said:


> I remember seeing a MKII VW golf with a shattered rear quarterlight, I asked my buddy what happeened and he said as he was strimming he hit a snail, the snail flew 30 ft and hit the window which did not break.
> when he finished an hour or so later he ame back and it was all crazed.
> .



Lol he must have flicked a stone, Snails just go in mush when you hit them with the strimmer.
You can take a slug down in layers like you cut it with a scalpel lol
Its Dog and Cat :censored: that gets me Grr If a garden is too bad we refuse to cut it! One of the guys that works with me stands on them to put them below strimming hight


----------



## SawTroll (May 18, 2008)

The Lorax said:


> Your point about safety gear is well made, I use a metal chainsaw screen and safety glasses too, the first time that you hit a slug you will find that you need glasses! .....



Yes, I use such a screen as well, and it has taken a few good hits.......


----------



## belgian (May 18, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> I personally find the wide handles with the harness much nicer if you're doing large areas of fairly flat work or with a sawblade. For trimming around flowerbeds or buildings or uneven hillside work, I find a loop handle and shorter trimmer MUCH easier to use. My brother runs a yard maintenance business, and I worked a couple summers with a different company a few years ago, and I've spent ample time with both. It's just harder to get the business end of a long, straight-shafted model up in the air in front of you on rough terrain because it's so much farther ahead.



+1 Bike handles and harness on my Stihl FS 88 for work with a blade. I use a husky trimmer with loop handle and curved shaft for the finer and shorter work, such as for lawn borders and flowerbeds. 

eye protection is a must.


----------



## jsd176 (May 3, 2009)

I am considering getting a Stihl FS 130. And was pretty set on a bike handle because I want to be able to use a cirular saw blade, but was wondering if I could put a loop handle on for other uses. Not sure if that is even an option, I know the throttle cable is a lot longer on the bike handle. Also, can you or is it easy to use the edger attachment with a bike handle? I was thinking about getting the attachment for the 130.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 3, 2009)

As you can see i have the bike handles on the fs 250 and a loop handle on the FS 75. The bike is much easier to use on large lots. less tiring with the harness. The loop is better for around shrubs and trees. You are more likely to hit one with the bike handle. Learned that the hard way. To answer your question the bike handle is harder to control for me. One reason may be the 250 has so much more power than the 75. If your gonna run a blade go with the bike handle, you can control a blade better with it.


----------



## Kunes (May 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> As you can see i have the bike handles on the fs 250 and a loop handle on the FS 75. The bike is much easier to use on large lots. less tiring with the harness. The loop is better for around shrubs and trees. You are more likely to hit one with the bike handle. Learned that the hard way. To answer your question the bike handle is harder to control for me. One reason may be the 250 has so much more power than the 75. If your gonna run a blade go with the bike handle, you can control a blade better with it.



why must you have all that Sir? lots of downtime?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 3, 2009)

Kunes said:


> why must you have all that Sir? lots of downtime?


Old guys like me gotta work.lol


----------



## Kunes (May 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Old guys like me gotta work.lol



i used a weedeater weed wacker once...worked good. so i thought. your fancy stuff proble works better....but how...


----------



## KindlingKing (May 3, 2009)

I have a bike handle on my FS 250 and use the harness. It seems to work great on my big hillside. I would get tired of carrying the weight of the a loop handle all day.


----------



## teacherman (May 3, 2009)

skid row said:


> I run a stihl fs85 with a loop handle with a saw blade. Not to bad to control if ya watch what your doing and take it easy. Bike handles are alot safer and have more control.



My FS90 has a loop handle. I once made the mistake of buying a bike handle trimmer. Oh My Gawsh that thing was TERRIBLE to use. Extremely uncomfortable in any position but cutting at ground level. I use the saw blade to keep vines from devouring a 6 foot chain link fence. I was so uncomfortable after doing it with the bike handle, and it was very awkward and ungainly. I would submit that the loop handle is FAR safer and easier to control with a circular blade, a la "Skilsaw on a Stick...."


----------



## Sc0 (May 4, 2009)

I have a '01 Stihl FS200 which has the bump feed head and the blade, also equipped with bike handles. I also have a Honda HHT25 with a loop handle. The Stihl is a bit heavier and if all I am doing is trimming and brush clearing the bike handles/harness combo is a solid performer to combat fatigue. Now the Honda is lighter and is used for a small residential lot which involves edging so a loop handle without a harness is preferred.


----------



## Vibes (May 4, 2009)

Scot, do you let that guy back in the truck after he stomps down all that dog and cat scat?


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 4, 2009)

Vibes said:


> Scot, do you let that guy back in the truck after he stomps down all that dog and cat scat?



No option it was his van!

I also have a backpack strimmer its great on bankings!
Anyone else use one?


----------



## Cope (May 4, 2009)

I run a FS 250 with the loop. Wouldn't have it any other way. I find the loop more maneuverable and better for working on hills and in ditches.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2009)

Kunes said:


> why must you have all that Sir? lots of downtime?



Maybe, lots of Mexicans......


----------



## stihl sawing (May 4, 2009)

Fish said:


> Maybe, lots of Mexicans......


LOL, Don't i wish.


----------



## Erick (May 4, 2009)

Haven't read the thread yet buuuut......

Trimming around the trees, mail box, and down the driveway?? Loop handle

Clearing field, ditch's, or big areas...... Bike Handles

Running a blade of any kind... gotta be bike handles. 

Bike handles are only worth a shat with a harness.


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 5, 2009)

If you have bike handles and need to do any odd bits or steep bankings, Take it off the harness and hold the shaft between the handles and engine with your LEFT hand on your left side and the throttle with the right.
It works well for me.

Edges are difficult with bike handles, I will give you that!


----------

